# Abrechnungszeitraum Telekom ?



## MarcoW75 (19 August 2004)

Wie ist das eigentlich mit dem Abrechnungszeitraum bei der Telekom ? Laut Rechung bezahlt man die Grundgebühr für den laufenden Monat,in dem man die Rechung bekommt. Soweit,sogut. Aber wie ist das mit den Gesprächen ?
Laut meiner Rechung werden die immer nur für 14 Tage berechnet. Ich hab auf meiner Rechung lt.Datum ständig nur Gespräche vom ca. dem 15. bis zum 30. des Monats drauf. Kann sein,daß diese Datumsangabe absolut faul ist ? Wo sind die restlichen Tage des Monats ? Früher war´s doch so,daß der Abrechnungszeitraum etwa 8 Tage vor Erhalt der Rechnung endete,wie ist das jetzt ?

Marco


----------



## Reducal (19 August 2004)

He Marco, da fragst Du am besten bei der Telefonnummer nach, die als Kontakt auf Deiner Rechung steht.

Freundliche Grüße von einem Mellenbacher!


----------

